# How quickly does shutdown occure



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

evening all,

having been researching alot about different cycles etc

and just wanted to know,

if one started a 40mg/day dbol cycle,how long does it take from when you take the first tablet for your natural test to shutdown?

thanks james


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate it's all entirely different from person to person if I'm honest . Now you could probably get an average if enough people tell you their duration until shutdown through posts on this thread. The only orals I do is winstrol so I don't have an Awnser for ya


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you're shut down from your first tablet, and dbol forms quite a potent methylated estrogen to which your HPTA is quite sensitive. The half-life of dbol si quite short, so some people attempt to "bridge" between cycles with it, just taking one tablet at a certain time of the day. They want to be shutdown for just part of the day, when their HPTA isn't usually active.

Most things shut you down in bodybuilding quantities immediately, but your own bound testosterone hangs around for a few weeks. Some steroids have a positive androgenic effect, some compete with testosterone and have a negative effect on the libido. I think that's what people are really referring to- how long you can take something before you stop getting a hard-on.

nandrolone and trenbolone both have a negative effect on libido. deca hangs around for yonks because of its long ester. Tren ace, with a short ester, really knackered my sex drive for a month after I stopped taking it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah its true we are all different but we are all the same species........test production is a live hormone feedback system - when you orals and or injectibles raise your hormones - your body starts shutting your natty stuff off

i recall one nandrolone jab pretty much turnes test off in a study


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Shutdpown.

IE: you are no longer producing your own test.

Well for dbol most guys will tell you that they get an increase in libido for the first few weeks so obviously it doesn't happen immediately.

We know this from studies.

Take 250mg of testosterone enanthate once weekly and within 2-3wks your natural LH production at the pituitary has stopped (hence why i recommend starting HCG at wk 2-3), however the signalling (GnRH) from the hypothalmus is still present for up to 5wks.

This is why short 4-6wk cycles cause very little shutdown and are easy to recover from, the signalling isn't suppressed or if it has, it's only been for a week or two.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mars said:


> Shutdpown.
> 
> IE: you are no longer producing your own test.
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> *I think you're shut down from your first tablet*, and dbol forms quite a potent methylated estrogen to which your HPTA is quite sensitive. The half-life of dbol si quite short, so some people attempt to "bridge" between cycles with it, just taking one tablet at a certain time of the day. They want to be shutdown for just part of the day, when their HPTA isn't usually active.
> 
> *Most things shut you down in bodybuilding quantities immediately,* but your own bound testosterone hangs around for a few weeks. Some steroids have a positive androgenic effect, some compete with testosterone and have a negative effect on the libido. I think that's what people are really referring to- how long you can take something before you stop getting a hard-on.
> 
> nandrolone and trenbolone both have a negative effect on libido. deca hangs around for yonks because of its long ester. Tren ace, with a short ester, really knackered my sex drive for a month after I stopped taking it.


not too sure about those statements.... i think Mars' conclusion on suppression/shutdown is a lot more plausible


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mars said:


> Shutdpown.
> 
> IE: you are no longer producing your own test.
> 
> ...


I vaguely recall a post on here about people doing very short cycles and that being a much better option for gains and recovery. Any more information or thoughts on that subject?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I think you're shut down from your first tablet, and dbol forms quite a potent methylated estrogen to which your HPTA is quite sensitive. The half-life of dbol si quite short, so some people attempt to "bridge" between cycles with it, just taking one tablet at a certain time of the day. They want to be shutdown for just part of the day, when their HPTA isn't usually active.
> 
> Most things shut you down in bodybuilding quantities immediately, but your own bound testosterone hangs around for a few weeks. Some steroids have a positive androgenic effect, some compete with testosterone and have a negative effect on the libido. I think that's what people are really referring to- how long you can take something before you stop getting a hard-on.
> 
> nandrolone and trenbolone both have a negative effect on libido. deca hangs around for yonks because of its long ester. Tren ace, with a short ester, really knackered my sex drive for a month after I stopped taking it.


Some fantastic bro science in this post good stuff


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> I vaguely recall a post on here about people doing very short cycles and that being a much better option for gains and recovery. Any more information or thoughts on that subject?


for an source of info check out bill roberts' 2 on 4 off protocol. this should spark your interest i believe


----------

